# Altamira - Hawt



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

So I dig the look of the Altamira. I'm not one to walk into an LBS and buy one fully laden with the Oval bits and such - I'd like to find a frame and build it up myself. Anybody see any around mail order or internet?


----------



## LowCel (Feb 9, 2004)

Fuji's are not permitted to be sold online so finding a new one at a reputable shop probably isn't going to happen.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Bummaz


----------



## fusedterror (Sep 9, 2010)

Talk to your LBS. I happened to come in when the Fuji rep was there. He said they often have frames left over at the warehouse that they'll sell to you at a nice discount through your LBS.


----------

